# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  مخطوط: منتخب من كتاب فضائل الأعمال وثوابها- أبو الشيخ الأصفهاني

## أحمد البكري

http://www.islamic-manuscripts.net/r...lamhs_00000208

----------


## وطني الجميل

هل طبع الكتاب

----------


## وطني الجميل

هل من احد وقف على التحقيق الجديد للكتاب

----------


## وطني الجميل

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showth...=190807&page=2
أكثر من 5 سنوات على تحقيق الكتاب ولم نر له النور وهو من الكتب الحديث المهمة لما فيه من الاسانيد وينسب اليه كثيرا السيوطي في كتبه لاسيما الدر المنثور  حيث نقل عنه أكثر من 500 نقلا ويتفرد بأحاديث لم ترد عند غيره  منها .:
وأخرج أبو الشيخ عن أبي أمامة رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال لي جبريل : ما أبغضت شيئا من خلق الله ما أبغضت إبليس يوم أمر بالسجود فأبى أن يسجد وما أبغضت شيئا أشد بغضا من فرعون فلما كان يوم الغرق خفت أن يعتصم بكلمة الإخلاص فينجو فأخذت قبضة من حمأة فضربت بها في فيه فوجدت الله عليه أشد غضبا مني فأمر ميكائيل فأنبه وقال {آلآن وقد عصيت قبل وكنت من المفسدين}."الدر المنثور" والامثلة كثيرة 
هل من مجيب ؟!بارك الله فيكم

----------


## إبراهيم بن الجوزي

سلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته، أما بعد:
قد أكملت تحقيق الكتاب بعونه الله وتوفيقه، مع استدركات وتصويبات ومقدمة مهمة.
فأرجو من الله أن يجعل له القبول عند من سأعرضه عليهم ليشترونه، وعند من يقرؤوه.
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=190807

----------


## وطني الجميل

بارك الله فيك، هل المخطوط كاملا  عثرت عليه ،وهل اعتمدت على الغرائب الملتقطة من مسند الفردوس للحافظ ابن حجر كونه يحتوي على كثير من أحاديث هذا الكتاب بأسانيدها ...تقدر ب300 حديث من الحلية والثواب

----------


## وطني الجميل

للرفع

----------


## حكيم بركات الجزائري

> للرفع


من هو منتخِب هذا الكتاب ؟؟؟

----------

